# Front USB 3 ohne Mainboard Anschluss nutzen



## MrBacon (8. August 2013)

Heey,
das ist mein erster beitrag:

mein neues Gehäuse, ein Sharkoon t9, bietet 2 Front USB 3 die per 19- Pol an das Mainboard angeschlossen werden sollen. Aber mein Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-970A-D3) bietet nicht so ein Anschluss. Da ich diese Anschlüsse trotzdem gerne nutzen will, habe ich mir schon eine PCIe Karte eingebaut gehabt. Diese verursachte Treiberprobleme. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, die möglichst elegant und schick sind??

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, danke im Vorraus

MFG MrBacon


----------



## Abductee (8. August 2013)

Wenn du auf USB 3.0 verzichten kannst:
Lian Li interner Pin Header USB 3.0/-USB 2.0 Konverter (PW-IO2AH100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DP455 (8. August 2013)

Elegant nicht, aber du könntest dir ein Frontpanel mit USB3.0-A-Anschluss wie dieses http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Frontpanel-Modell-USB-3-0/dp/B006CSJE9W/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1375988207&sr=1-2&keywords=usb3.0+3%2C5+front+sharkoon (so etwas gibt's auch als 5,25''er) in dein Gehäuse einbauen und die Kabel durchs Gehäuse zu deinen externen USB3.0-Anschlüssen deines Boards führen...

EDIT(H sagt): Ich bin aber auch beschränkt. Es gibt doch Adapterkabel für so etwas. 'Brauchst also kein extra Frontpanel...


----------



## MrBacon (8. August 2013)

Gibts auch ne Variante mit i-einem anderen Adapter??


----------



## DP455 (8. August 2013)

'Habe doch (nachträglich) einen verlinkt...


----------



## MrBacon (8. August 2013)

Das ist super, dann brauch ich nur noch ne Karte, dass ich interne USB 3 Anschlüsse habe weil ich nur 2 externe habe und beide benutze...


----------



## DP455 (8. August 2013)

Schaust du hier. 'Brauchst halt einen freien PCIe-Slot. Von den ganz billigen PCIe-USB3.0-Lösungen würde ich dringendst abraten. Da gibt es Treiberprobleme ohne Ende...


----------



## MrBacon (8. August 2013)

Jaa...das durfte ich schon erleben...BlueScreen beim runterfahren...ok...dann kauf ich mir die beiden Sachen...Danke dir


----------



## alfalfa (8. August 2013)

Scheinbar hat Sharkoon das T9 wohl überarbeitet?

Bei meinem T9 gibt es nur einen USB 3.0 und 3x USB 2.0 in der Front und der USB 3.0 wird per blauem USB-Kabel an den I/O-Port des Mainboards durchgeschliffen.
Fand ich anfangs etwas ärgerlich, war dann aber froh, dass der 19-pol. Mainboardanschluss für meinen USB 3.0 CardReader mit zusätzlichem USB 3.0-Anschluss frei bleiben konnte.

Ich weiß, hilft dir jetzt nix, aber ich wundere mich darüber, dass das T9 wohl überarbeitet wurde.
Das verlinkte Adapterkabel ist die beste Lösung für dich, wenn du die integrierten USB 3.0-Anschlüsse nutzen willst, es sei denn, du willst in naher Zukunft eh ein neues Mainboard anschaffen.


----------



## MrBacon (9. August 2013)

alfalfa schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat Sharkoon das T9 wohl überarbeitet?
> 
> Bei meinem T9 gibt es nur einen USB 3.0 und 3x USB 2.0 in der Front und der USB 3.0 wird per blauem USB-Kabel an den I/O-Port des Mainboards durchgeschliffen.
> Fand ich anfangs etwas ärgerlich, war dann aber froh, dass der 19-pol. Mainboardanschluss für meinen USB 3.0 CardReader mit zusätzlichem USB 3.0-Anschluss frei bleiben konnte.
> ...


 



Jaa...ich hattes auch erst anders erwartet...aber ist jetzt anders gemacht...


----------

